# Wassail Punch



## Filus59602 (Dec 19, 2002)

WASSAIL PUNCH 
"Low-Fat Country Cooking" 

Serves: 18 (3-1/2 qts.) 

2 qts. apple cider 
2 c. orange juice 
2 c. pineapple juice 
1/2 c. lemon juice 
1/2 c. sugar 
12 whole cloves 
4 cinnamon sticks (3 to4 inches) 

Orange slices and additional cloves, 'optional' 

In a large kettle, bring the first 7 ingredients to a boil/ Reduce heat; simmer for 10-15 minutes. Remove cinnamon and cloves. Serve warm. If desired, stud orange sliced with cloves and float in punch bowl. 

NOTE: Be sure bowl is safe for hot liquid. 

Nutritional Analysis: One 3/4 cup serving equals: 104 calories...trace fat...0 cholesterol...12 mg sodium...26 gm carbohydrate...trace protein. 

See this recipe and more at my NEW site: 

Healthy Eatin' Recipes Vol 1 

http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Filus/


----------



## Norma (May 3, 2003)

This is the exact recipe I've used for years!
And if you do have any left over, it's also good chilled, over ice....with a splash of BOURBON or vodka


----------

